# Zion Labs...?



## Hibbert (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone heard of it?

Got some of there anavar..


----------



## Hibbert (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## 29590 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hibbert said:


> View attachment 105438
> View attachment 105439
> View attachment 105439


Never heard of them mate.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oooo shinny!


----------



## Hibbert (Jul 15, 2012)

there pretty new so I doubt many people have tbh!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Look nice! Can you post up a pic of the tabs?


----------



## Hibbert (Jul 15, 2012)

I will do once I'm home cost me a fortune!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeh put some pics of tabs up!


----------



## Hibbert (Jul 15, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Yeh put some pics of tabs up!


 sorry about late reply anyone else taken this?


----------



## brandoov2 (Dec 30, 2012)

Christ almighty those are gorgeous bottle wraps. Someone went through some effort to make those look purdy.


----------



## Hibbert (Jul 15, 2012)

hope its good stuff


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Look like E's


----------



## BTID (Apr 16, 2008)

How did you get on with these mate were they g2g? or has anybody else on here used this lab?

Done a quick search but nobody has mentioned it, this is the only anavar i can get hold of


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

zion labs been out for years! but only just started doing aas. i used there sibutramine and was wa*k to be honest but not sure on there var


----------



## Kitsa (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old post, But I really wanted to know if this stuff was any good?

If your on Hibbert, please let me know, as I wanted to try it as it's cheaper than Pro Chem.


----------



## Darnell (Jul 13, 2013)

I also have just purchased the exact same ones just wondering did they work?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I used their ECA and loved it


----------



## Darnell (Jul 13, 2013)

What about the anavar?


----------



## Darnell (Jul 13, 2013)

these are what I've got are they real or fake?


----------



## mottymc04 (Sep 24, 2007)

ive had there winny they was good better then others ive had


----------



## dissident (Jun 25, 2013)

i had there anadrol and it was poor. had isis anadrol and it too was poor, theyr clen was gtg though


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Their t5's are really good. Didn't rate their winny at all though


----------



## Hibbert (Jul 15, 2012)

Anavar was spot on lads..


----------



## Juniorvale (Jul 31, 2013)

ive just got there dbol hope that's ok.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Juniorvale said:


> ive just got there dbol hope that's ok.


My mate just got their Dbol too, 10mg tabs? His strength has gone up and gained a few lbs in his first week, think he is running 50mg


----------



## Juniorvale (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm running 40mg ed with quadrotest 400 and deca 300 so should get some good gains hopefully. Ran eas stuff before dont rate it at all.


----------



## kane_09 (Nov 6, 2013)

just wondered how every one got on with the cycle as i have just purchased some myself


----------



## spinner 6833 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hibbert said:


> View attachment 105438
> View attachment 105439
> View attachment 105439


Where did you get them from mate? I been after them for ages but no luck. Thanks


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

@Hibbert. Do you have a price list!!!???


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Super bump, anyone got any recent experience with these?


----------

